

Show HN: Dogecoin OTC trading USD/EUR/GBP/CAD/AUD  - dantudor
http://www.dogeforsale.com/?hn=1

======
dantudor
I'd appreciate some feedback from the HN community.

~~~
adrianwaj
check this out: [https://cryptx.io](https://cryptx.io) might be similar

~~~
dantudor
502 Bad Gateway nginx/1.1.19

Not too similar (i hope)

